# Your current job and lay offs....



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

In the next 12 months from today how do you feel about your "job security"?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I work for the federal government and have more than 22 years of service, so my job is totally safe. Even if the agency decides to do a RIF (reduction in force, or layoff), the process takes years to implement.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

My job is also totally safe. I am a medical transcriptionist and an account manager for my company. I have been doing this for about 6 years, working remotely from home. I feel so extremely fortunate to be in the medical field, as does DH, who is an RN. I know so many people who have been laid off and who are probably going to be laid off. It's horrible.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm very lucky in that, although relatively new to my profession, I have a very secure job. Although hospitals feel these hard times with everyone else, they need their clinicians to keep the doors open (I'm a physical therapist for those who don't know). 

Random side note: Our census has been VERY high lately, and I'm wondering how much of that is actually due to the current economic situation (with people losing their insurance or having to take less comprehensive coverage to be able to afford it). 

Julie and Jersey

ETA: I voted for the "doubt I will be laid off" option instead of "will not" because as it stands I was the last one hired in my department. We're currently interviewing for one more, which makes me truly doubt they'll have to lay off, but until someone else is hired there's this tiny piece of me that says "If it's anyone, it'll be me."


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> I'm very lucky in that, although relatively new to my profession, I have a very secure job. Although hospitals feel these hard times with everyone else, they need their clinicians to keep the doors open (I'm a physical therapist for those who don't know).
> 
> Random side note: Our census has been VERY high lately, and I'm wondering how much of that is actually due to the current economic situation (with people losing their insurance or having to take less comprehensive coverage to be able to afford it).
> 
> ...


I heard recently that calls to therapists/counselors are up dramatically as well, attributed to the economy, job losses, foreclosures, etc.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am in a job that gets all its funding from the state...... Well that is not so good news from what I see for this coming fiscal year, from the states fiscal budget proposal. I was told I probably will still have my job but for now they would not discuss if that may means no raise, a pay cut and/or a cut in benefits....


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Rob's GRs said:


> I am in a job that gets all its funding from the state...... Well that is not so good news from what I see for this coming fiscal year, from the states fiscal budget proposal. I was told I probably will still have my job but for now they would not discuss if that may means no raise, a pay cut and/or a cut in benefits....


DH works for one of the state's psychiatric hospitals here as an RN. They will not be laying off at all, but they are currently on a hiring freeze and can't hire any new people until the state gets their budget all figured out. He also won't get any raises until then, which is fine since he just got a raise last fall. We're just glad that he won't be getting laid off.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

I am fortunate enough to hold a good position as an RN as well. The only thing that would force me out of work is a strike (which will NOT happen where I am). We have yearly increases by contract which includes a raise in base pay and for the next two years a raise in differential pay for working nights. The raises average about 6-7% per year.

I feel lucky and I do LOVE my job.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

county doing a lot of cut-backs; however, DH is not affected/considered "essential" 'cuz he's a mechanic for THE DUMP. want a secure job? get into garbage


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I work for an extremely cash rich fortune 50 company, and even they are consolidating and cutting costs. My office is to be closed some time this year, meaning my 100 mile (round trip) commute will turn into seventy-five miles each way. But, at least I won't be unemployed.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I work at a pretty big University and I do worry about being laid off. It happens more than people would expect. I've been employed there since 1986. My years of service don't mean much if the position I hold currently is no longer needed. We don't go by seniority.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I am in negotiations for a promotion...however, the spot I leave behind will not be filled...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I answered that I "doubt" that I will be laid off. I work for my dad's company, so I have pretty decent job security, but I will not let myself get too comfortable. As they say, never say never. LOL


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm surprised at the results of this poll so far. It sure doesn't look that way generally speaking. People at my work place are disappearing everyday. My bank branch is closing. Today I feel lucky. Or something.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

You're right Jo, definitely looks differently than most of the country does as a whole. I think right now the results are skewed by a bunch of us in health care and relatively few votes overall. I wonder how it will shape up once more people join in? I hope to hear that everyone is happy and secure in their jobs though.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

It's very stressful. Two weeks ago the Director I work with on all my accounts was let go. Job eliminated. My world at work has turned upside down. Last pay period I put in 30 hours of overtime. I'm getting close to that again this pay period. I may not lose my job, but I may lose my mind.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Actually the results of this poll are pretty bad. As of this writing 8.33% of those responding are out of work. That's pretty much on par with the state of CA (I think it's 8.7% as of yesterday). I'm not sure what the national percentage is? A whopping 20% may lose their job in the next year.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

GRZ said:


> Actually the results of this poll are pretty bad. As of this writing 8.33% of those responding are out of work. That's pretty much on par with the state of CA (I think it's 8.7% as of yesterday). I'm not sure what the national percentage is? A whopping 20% may lose their job in the next year.


Good point... I got distracted by the pretty colors and only looked at the size of the bars. 20% feel they have a 50-50 chance... that's really rough. Thanks for snapping me back to reality.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

But you do make a point Jersey's Mom about healthcare being pretty secure. There will always be a need and even more so in coming years as baby boomers continue to age.


----------



## Maddies mom (Oct 12, 2007)

I work as a legal assistant in a bankruptcy law office, So with this economy and mortgage crisis my job is very secure and very busy.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I voted for the 50/50 chance but it wont be that I get laid off, I don't believe that will happen but I think there is a little better chance that the company may cease to exist. If we make it thru the next 3 months we should be ok, but the near future is extremely scarey.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

GRZ said:


> Actually the results of this poll are pretty bad. As of this writing 8.33% of those responding are out of work. That's pretty much on par with the state of CA (I think it's 8.7% as of yesterday). I'm not sure what the national percentage is? A whopping 20% may lose their job in the next year.


Careful with unscientific surveys. While today's poll shows 6% laid off already - and I'm sorry for those folks - it's a small sample and there are 2 people in that position. 

Lets hope we get some stability in the next year or so.

Erica


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

My job is funded by New York State contracts. We've already had between 6 and 10% cuts across all of our contracts, laid off one person, cut someone elses hours and we're still waiting on more cuts.

The funding cuts sound small, but when you're a non-profit and the contracts are small, it's bad. I have no idea what my situation is. I'm assuming it's secure, but if we face more cuts - who knows. I know that when staff deductions were made I wasn't considered for any. I think I will probably face a reduction around summertime. I'm not sure what I'll do. I've been paying off as much as I can in preparation for a real lay-off.

Supposedly the Stimulus plan included a lot of programming my agency does and would have kept many of us employed, contrary to the notion that public health plans have no place in the Stimulus package. I don't know what the status of that is.


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

i didnt vote coz theres no option for me there...i have a small design studio but i could feel the hard times hitting on me...one of my major clients has put all their projects on hold even their commercials...one of their executives has resigned from work too....they used to have a monthly sales quota from their major product of P32M a month but now theyre only making P4M or not even....their other products dont fare well either....my other client opted for freelance graphic designers as they sell their services to them a lot cheaper....some companies opted to hire an in-house designers or use freelancers instead....its pretty bad....its hard to get new clients....the competition is very stiff...eventhough you know your works are better than most of the designers, still companies opted for "cheaper" services....we tried to lower down our professional fees but with all the monthly overheads and stuffs, i dont think we're gonna last long....i already laid off my secretary last year....


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I work in fundraising. I picked an interesting time to get into that.  But my job is about 95% safe, I would say. I work for the state at a public university and although we are on a hiring freeze, no one is getting laid off.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well most of you know hubby was laid off in November and is still out of work. Has applied at local police,state trooper, fish&wildlife commision, all public affairs jobs, clerk jobs, sales and not one phone call. He gets alot of "you application shows you are qualified for our job and we have forwarded your application to the next level and will be contacting you." I tell you my looking is no better. I am overqualified to be a clerk at a store and the banks are not hiring (was in banking 22 yrs). Getting less sleep every week that it continues. So if you see me posting in the middle of the night you know why.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I work in the construction industry doing inspections/estimating work. I just started last year with a different company so it has been interesting. I've been working on federal projects and so far they have kept me busy. But I have no long term contract and if the work dries up so does my job.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I voted I pretty sure I have a job in 12 month, but you just never know. My company is funded by the state and it scares me a little.
I work as a Nurse with Seniors. We'll see


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm pretty sure I have a job if I can perform at a decent level. . Un fortunately its been a bit of a struggle since I was first hired...so I've felt on egg shells basically from my first day about two years ago.

Companies are really tightening up. This has been an opportunity to start better communication with my advertisers....they are taking a hard look at their Marketing buys....

I am really glad I live where I am at. Businesses are anxious here, layoffs are happening, but really its not too different then it was before all the cayose.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a pretty secure job since I am the only inhouse drafter for a large hospital system. Generally fairly cushy job. It helps that the last drafter claimed it was a tough job and I onluy work haltime usually.
The last coupkle of weeks have been very busy. I worked 51 hours two weeks ago and 31 last week (I usually work about 20). Rather tiring, but it sure helped pay for my dog's spleenectomy and stomach growth removal last week! I used to work at paper mills and a 50 hour week was the norm. I sure like my parttime better!
Good luck to all who are having job troubles. I sure hope the economy improves soon, but I really think it will be a while.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

My job is ok but there has been talk of my husband being layed off. Not sure what we would do if he lost his job.


----------



## Cratemail (Nov 6, 2008)

I work in retail and as all of us know, that has been seriously affected by the recession. I probably have a 50/50 chance of losing my position within the next year. My brother lost his job right after the holidays and he was a Director of Purchasing for a major food supplier . Another brother is on the bubble....let's all hope that things can turn around in 2009!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

I supplement my Air Force retirement with weekends at a real estate office... Need I say more? Hours are being cut from us (support staff) and the owners are closing one of our branch offices. I'm feeling the crunch financially and some stress...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Cratemail said:


> I work in retail and as all of us know, that has been seriously affected by the recession. I probably have a 50/50 chance of losing my position within the next year. My brother lost his job right after the holidays and he was a Director of Purchasing for a major food supplier . Another brother is on the bubble....let's all hope that things can turn around in 2009!


Sometimes it pays to be lower down on the totem pole.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

I am going to be seeking employment in the spring when we relocate. My husband just turned 65 and his health care benefits have run out. He has been happily retired with full pension since he turned 50 from an engineering positon. After his retirement I worked for years, but he wanted me to spend time with him and I retired six years ago. We are paying over $250.00 per month for less coverage. I am much younger (49).......which isn't young!!! so now it is my turn to take over. I always knew this would happen and I am actually looking forward to getting out. I really don't want to go back to a hospital setting again, as it was so stressful all of the time and the shift work was a killer..... I really fret that I won't be able to find anything that pays benefits. Right now we live in the boonies where there isn't a decent job to be had. Where we are moving it will be a larger population. I don't care so much about what I will bring in per week, but I do want Medical coverage for myself. DH is covered for most things under the Canadian Ohip plan because of his age.
That is my situation?

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, since I am unable to work, I am dependent on DH's job which has been up and down. He is an auto technician for over 35 years. Been at the same place for 25. But when people don't have the money to fix their cars...., his boss almost went out of business last year. Lately it seems people are fixing their cars rather than buying new ones so that has been good for us but it is week to week. If he lost his job he worries about who would hire a 55 yr old mechanic? Experience sure doesn't matter anymore. His boss already thinks he pays him too much. Thank God our house is paid off.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Debles said:


> Thank God our house is paid off.


I admire that about you and your DH.:dblthumb2 It's one of my own financial goals; and, I try to instill this in people I counsel as a family financial volunteer.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Interesting thread...

I work for a very large financial firm and my department has recently announced a hiring freeze, a NO overtime policy and are cutting costs in any way possible - even adjusting the thermostat 1* and duplex printing. I've been there 10 years and am very verisitile and have a great reputation so I'd like to say that "should" we ever come to layoffs, that I will be okay. That said, I don't take anything for advantage and live by the 'never say never' rule. Times are scary. Thankfully my company is awesome, and has no debt and is cash rich. I'm also sure contractors would go first should lay offs be needed.

My DH has been out of work since June 2008 and he just now got a job offer. He'll be doing satellite tv installation and it pays about 1/2 of what he did make, but it's a permanent, full time position with benefits. I thank God every day since he got this offer as it's gotten near impossible to make my mortgage payment after 8 months of unemployment.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad to hear your husband found a job Shadow'sMom!


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

I currently work for an amazing company that is one of the few hiring in the area however I am only a temp. My contract was supposed to expire 12/31/08 but they extended me through March so I'm hoping for some permenancy with this company. I got lucky to be placed where I am at and am blessed to have the experience. As a precaution I have been applying for federal/civilian jobs around base and around St Louis but so far nothing. I hope to still be employed and hopefully become employed for this company in a year. So I put 50/50 since it all depends if they want to make my position permenant.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I think anythings possible especially in this economy. I wouldn't qualify for unemployment so I'm kinda screwed if a client jumps ship. What are you gonna do? :gotme:


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

I am an RN in a hospital. TH hospital has put a freeze on hiring agency nurses. They are watching th budget in other ways also . My DH on the other hand is self employed in construction and his business is very slow right now


----------



## LaLainCT (Jan 17, 2009)

Im in the Coast Guard, so I am about as secure as I can be. I wanted to get out this year but wasnt able to save enough. Then the economy really turned and Im greatfull to be where Im at. It can be stressfull and promotions have bottlenecked since senior members are staying in past retirement (they cant afford to get out either) but I have a guaranteed paycheck, free medical, housing, sustinance pay and a guaranteed pension as long as I stay in. I'm a single mom of 2 so there's really no way I can walk away from the service, as much as I would like to have a "normal" life.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm a DBA, and have been with my company for 17 years. I feel fairly secure, we have been through a few rounds of layoffs, but so far, I've been lucky!


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

I feel fortunate that my job is secure with my company. I work with one of the worlds largest POS (point of sale) manufactures. Without us theres no credit card machines or security being built for secure transactions. I myself work in their IT making sure business can run as normal. Our company is still handing out raises this year and its never been mentioned of any cutbacks. They even made a joke that we spent $18,000 a year on coffee and tea for the company. But again i feel truly blessed. I'm still young and I'd hate to lose all I've worked hard for. I made a promise I plan to volunteer as much as I can.


----------



## Chuck's Dad (Jan 24, 2009)

I work for a flavor company (You name it, we flavor it) overseeing their inventory and the programs that go along with it. Been there for 2 years. The Companies been around since the 1800's and they just made their first lay off in the companies history. Even though they had these layoffs I feel pretty confident in my job security due to some areas of the food industry are seeing a recovery. But you never know, in this industry all you need is someone not doing their job,then 1 bad recall and that's it, everyone looses their job.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I voted I doubt it, only because I accepted to relocate my position to fill a Federal mandate. But, until I am actually in KC, I am still at risk. 

I work for one of those financial institutions that received the bailout. We have been having weekly layoffs. I have been with the company 18 years, and all of us have never been so scared. Seniority and experience do not make anybody safer.

I truly think that there is a 50 percent chance, if not greater, that one of my teammates will be laid off in the next few weeks.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> I work for one of those financial institutions that received the bailout. We have been having weekly layoffs. I have been with the company 18 years, and all of us have never been so scared. Seniority and experience do not make anybody safer.
> 
> I truly think that there is a 50 percent chance, if not greater, that one of my teammates will be laid off in the next few weeks.


Ughhh, that's just so stressful. I'm sorry to hear you're going through that.


----------

